# Lily pipes in a 12 gallon long?



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

This depends on your canister filter. The intake can also be on the same side if you want (since the lily pipe will push the water from the top front and then back around to the rear left if the intake is there). 

But yea your canister filter's flow strength will be the factor here... I don't see it being a problem if you have a filter that is the right size for your tank.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

You'd probably want a fairly powerful canister filter like an Eheim 2215 or 2217 to get good flow throughout such a long tank.

A bigger problem might be finding lily pipes short enough to work on such a short tank. I think you could probably get the smallest size available on eBay.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok. If I use a 2215, the flow close to the output won't have to be an overkill just so I can get flow to the other side will it?


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I think you're overestimating the lily pipes... they don't work magic by reducing the flow. Imagine if you just had the outtake hose with nothing attached... that's how the water is going to come out. It's going to come out like a hose and if you choose the 2215 you're going to have to reduce the flow so it doesn't create too much flow. The lily pipes just redirect the water... so imagine it coming out, it will hit the bottom of the lily pipe and then spread out a little bit. It will still be strong.

You can see my tank in my signature (it's smaller than yours at 10.5 gallon). I am having problems trying to reduce the flow because I bought such a strong filter. The Fluval G3 is rated for 80 gallon tanks and I reduce the flow to like 40%. If you're getting the 2215 that is rated for 92 gallons the last thing you have to worry about is the flow reaching the otherside of the tank - you'll have to worry about reducing the flow enough so your fish don't get blown in the face. You may want to consider getting a smaller filter like the 2213 but I suggest looking at other planted tank journals similar to your size and see what filter they're using.

You really only have to worry about it reaching the other side with really large/long tanks - for 12 gallons you'll have no problem there in that regard.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

I'd go with the 2215 for a 12 long. I have a 2213 with ebay lily pipes on my fluval ebi and run all the reducers wide open and while yea it makes a decent current its still nothing too strong and its a popular place for my shrimp to sit in the current munching on whatever's growing on the background


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, I'll go with the 2215. I'm used to cutting back flow. I've got a 2213 on my 10 gal and it's doing just enough running wide open.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been researching proper filters for flow for my 12gal long for a couple weeks. ADA, a poster here (he's got a nice thread for his tank) has had the most experience with them, I think.

Eheim 2213 doesn't provide enough flow for the tank. He tried everything from a self-made spray bar across the back of the tank and various other setups. He ended up having to get a more powerful Fluval to make things flow without dead spots.

So the 2215 is probably a good idea.

I've got a 2232 to use on the tank and I'm not sure it's going to be enough. Will likely have to use an ugly, obtrusive power head or go with two filters on the same tank if I don't upgrade.


----------



## smracer31 (Sep 8, 2011)

im running a fluval 205 on this tank($80 through amazon), so far i have the flow dialed back to 50% ad flow is great throughout the tank. I plan to get lily pipes, i wouldn't get any smaller than 1/2 inch lily pipes,13mm. These were the ones im considering http://greenleafaquariums.com/inflow-outflow-pipes/cal-fluxus-nano.html


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the link. They're $15 cheaper then the genuine ones.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

The lily pipe does matter. If you get the poppy glass kind (http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_67&products_id=361) it will really reduce the flow. The water comes out, his the glass and then is calmer.

While if you get something like this http://www.adgshop.com/Lily_Pipe_outflow_MINI_P_2_p/102-442.htm it will blast the water out and be really strong.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

The ones in the second link won't be like a 2x4 hitting the fish constantly will it? I want it to be a calm, but strong flow so it doesn't send my fish flying.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Elliot said:


> The ones in the second link won't be like a 2x4 hitting the fish constantly will it? I want it to be a calm, but strong flow so it doesn't send my fish flying.


That lily pipe would skim the water top, so it would be just an inch or so below the water level. If your fish don't swim up there (which most don't) it would be fine. If you did put the pipe lower like 2-3 inches below the water level then (assuming your canister's flow is high) it could very well blow the fish in the face. So it's all about placement with that one. I think ADA calls it like a jet pipe for a reason heh


----------



## smracer31 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just wanted to post a follow up on the cal aqua 13mm lily pipes I posted above. I eventually ordered them after trying many different spray bar configurations, I must admit I wish I ordered them sooner, they work great and got rid of the surface scum I've been having. I have these hooked up to a fluval 205.


----------



## chubbyone (Dec 9, 2011)

smracer31 said:


> Just wanted to post a follow up on the cal aqua 13mm lily pipes I posted above. I eventually ordered them after trying many different spray bar configurations, I must admit I wish I ordered them sooner, they work great and got rid of the surface scum I've been having. I have these hooked up to a fluval 205.



This.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you have a full tank shot or video of the flow? 

You sure you don't have a ton of dead spots with just a 205?


----------



## chubbyone (Dec 9, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Do you have a full tank shot or video of the flow?
> 
> You sure you don't have a ton of dead spots with just a 205?


I know the other guy has the 205 but I'll respond too.

I run a 2213 with these same pipes. I would say that the flow from the 2213 is for sure not enough for a 12 long. I run it wide open on my Mr. Aqua 11.4 (18.9" Long, 11.8" deep) and it keeps a nice swirling current, but I've thought of going to a 2215 myself. The pipes are quite small too, only 15cm tall (perfect for the 12 long) the inflow would be too short for my tank if I didnt have such a drastic slope in the back. So keep in mind, they are really designed for the 2-7 gallon small tanks, or something shallow. Hope this helps!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that a powerhead is likely necessary. Having just started a tank like this of my own, I bought a few powerheads to try just in case. May be a worthwhile $10-$15 investment and could provide additional filtration via sponge.


----------



## chubbyone (Dec 9, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> I'm of the opinion that a powerhead is likely necessary. Having just started a tank like this of my own, I bought a few powerheads to try just in case. May be a worthwhile $10-$15 investment and could provide additional filtration via sponge.


I see MP10's on this tank all the time for reef application, if you wanna be balla.


----------



## smracer31 (Sep 8, 2011)

I can try to get a video on youtube, i use an inline c02 diffuser, so looking at all the bubbles moving around the tank, its easy to see where the flow is. 

fyi, i posted a full tank shot in your 12g long thread somewhatshocked


----------



## endgin28 (Feb 9, 2010)

For what its worth I have tinkered with a few different arrangements on the 12 long. 

I tried an XP 1 first which wasn't nearly enough for my tastes. I ran it right to left first (dead in the back right), then tried to run right to right and it didn't push near enough. The left side was completely dead. 

After that, I ran it for 10 months on an old Fluval 404 and that was fine from a movement standpoint. It was old (probably not pushing anywhere near factory specs), but it had enough to drive the system. Had to keep the output side fairly deep to prevent outgassing, but it was not "excessive", believe it or not. 

I now have a 2026 pushing the system, through a reactor and a hydor, and it has not disturbed an HC carpet. I know a lot of folks use little cans on this tank, but it takes a lot of flow to make a full circuit from end to end, if you are running just the can.

I hate powerheads in a tank like this as they are distracting. It is too small to really be able to enjoy with ugly equipment. 

Most production lilies are not the right diameter or height for the filter options I like. I would be willing to cook some acrylic for people- my custom pipes are not factory straight, but I can build something that works for a reasonable fee.

Anyways, I am a real stickler when it comes to flow- if it ain't swaying, it ain't getting adequate flow, IMO. I know lots of folks prefer more sedate flows, but the livestock never seems to mind as long as you aren't running angels or something like that. Look at their shape, if they are streamlined, they are meant to swim.


----------



## Kingtriton92 (Sep 8, 2016)

My Cascade canister is barely supplying enough flow to move the water around the tank. Any good recommendations for a small/ low profile power head to increase water movement?


----------

